# 4 does due tomorrow!!!!! (Three started pulling hair!) (3 DOES DOWN AND ONE IN LABOR!!!!!)



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm WAY late on making this post, but we have 4 does due tomorrow!! Tomorrow I'll get pics of the baby mamas to be and daddies to be! And more then likely at least two of them will have their babies tonight! Lambert, Clover and Dottie have already started their nests!!! Also, in 1 and a half weeks from now we have 2-3 more does due and we have a doe whom is 1 week bred AND another that was bred yesterday. So excited to see all the new babies! We currently have 5 6 week old mini rex's, and 6 6 week old Dutch babies!

Dottie is my one of my Holland lop does. She is bred to our Holland lop buck named Flipper. Dottie always has 6 babies so we'll see!. She is working fast to get her nest done!!

Second doe is Lambert, she is a Lionhead bred to our Lionhead Buck Floyd. Last time she gave us 10. So we'll see how many she has this time!! She's working on her nest currently.

3rd doe is Clover. She is our Lionlop doe (Holland lop Lionhead mix). She's bred to Floyd as well. Her first time she gave us 7 so we'll see how many babies she has in there!!! She has her nest fully made and ready to go!

Last is Angry Mom. She is Netherland Dwarf bred to our Lionhead Buck Rick. Last time she had 6. She hasn't yet pulled any hair but had made a hay nest!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Kaitlyn thought you might wanna watch this thread since you got your rabbits.😉


@Dandy Hill Farm @Rancho Draco @KY Goat Girl @Goatastic43


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> @Kaitlyn thought you might wanna watch this thread since you got your rabbits.
> 
> 
> @Dandy Hill Farm @Rancho Draco @KY Goat Girl @Goatastic43


Can't wait to see all the babies


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Can't wait to see those babies! I should make a thread for mine too.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks for tagging me! Cant wait to see those cuties! 😁


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

Sounds like you will be busy. Hope everything goes smoothly!!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! How exciting! Keep us updated on how it’s going! Can’t wait to see them!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Exciting!! We just had 22 babies born to 2 does. I can't imagine how they handle that many babies! I got to catch a doe in the middle of pulling her fur and that was really cool to see! Can't wait to see baby pics!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I can't wait to see some cute colorful babies! We have two litters that are about to go out into the tractors, and then we'll be rebreeding our does.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Thank y'all! I'll keep y'all posted! I'm about to go check the nesting boxes so I'll get pics of the moms and dads then AND possibly babies!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay! How exciting!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sorry guys I've been busy with things........


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Some not so good things, and some okay things.. No babies yet surprisingly. I'll update y'all later when we check them again..........


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

….you can’t just leave us like that! Is everything ok?!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Sorry, @Lil Boogie. I don’t know how I missed your thread! Lol I don’t get alerts when I’m mentioned because I use the app. I use the website and check my notifications occasionally but haven’t done it in awhile. 
Why are you keeping use in suspense! Have you checked them yet?!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> ….you can’t just leave us like that! Is everything ok?!





KY Goat Girl said:


> Sorry, @Lil Boogie. I don’t know how I missed your thread! Lol I don’t get alerts when I’m mentioned because I use the app. I use the website and check my notifications occasionally but haven’t done it in awhile.
> Why are you keeping use in suspense! Have you checked them yet?!


Yeah the moms to be are fine. I'm going out to check on them to see if they have babies at 1am. Which is like and hour from now. I've had a very, very stressful evening and have to go out around the clock to give care to one of my girls... So I'll be checking the rabbits everytime I go out, too.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I hope everything is ok with your girl.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I hope everything is ok with your girl.


Thanks...


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Mmmmmm i am confused... are female rabbits also called does? I almost had heart failure when I read 2 does had 22 babies.... 11 kids to a doe? I had to reread the thread 3 times before I got it


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yep, lol I was confused a few times before this. Female rabbits are called does and male rabbits are called bucks. The babies are called kits.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Due to unforseen incidents I've been too busy to take any pics of mamas and daddies. 


Clover, Lambert and Dottie are STILL PREGNANT!!! They are literally huge!! I can feel their babies moving around. As of tomorrow they will be 2 days overdue!!!!!! This is so weird and has never happened before lol. Angry Mom however has let the cats outta the bag!!! 6 beautiful LionDwarfs!!!! I'll get pics tomorrow. A couple of them are silver!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm pretty sure Clover will have hers next. She's pulled even more hair and is miserable. But then again, doe code lol


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Exciting! I don't think I've ever had a rabbit doe go overdue.

Dang it let me find some wood to knock on before mine waits an extra 3 days.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yay! That’s so exciting! Can’t wait to see pics!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Exciting! I don't think I've ever had a rabbit doe go overdue.
> 
> Dang it let me find some wood to knock on before mine waits an extra 3 days.


Your gonna have to get a LOT of wood now lol....


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Well congratulations on those that are here. Maybe those that are waiting have good reason???


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Thank you! I'm not sure they have a reason lol. The only thing I can think of is because it's been kinda stormie


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Anything yet, @Lil Boogie?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I haven't checked boxes yet. I'll update yall when I go.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congrats on the babies!! Looking forward to seeing pictures once you have the time.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay. It's too windy to get Angry Mom babies out to take pictures of them but I DID get a pic of her. I'll take pics of her baby daddy and the others on e they have their babies. Yeah, still no more babies!!!! I can literally feel them kicking around in them there tummies! I can't believe it! They are REALLY holding out!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aw pretty girl!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

She's tiny lol. She probably weighs 4lbs


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

She’s so pretty! I love that color!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Clover had 7 babies!!!!! She had them this morning. Somehow Lambert and Dottie are still pregnant.... They refuse to release the hostages! Oh, I bred my doe Coco today. So now we have Lambert, Dottie, Dumpie, Sandy, Coco, Buttercup and Honey bred. Soon ill hopefully breed Maple. Oh and we'll be breeding Holly and Thumper in a week as well. We are very excited as we now have a new blue dutch to breed to Holly so hopefully we'll have some blue dutch babies instead of all chocolates lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

RED BABY ALERT!!!!!!

@Dandy Hill Farm @Goatastic43 @Rancho Draco @KY Goat Girl @Kaitlyn


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Oh we want pics   

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Oh we want pics
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


Sorry. Pics will have to wait lol. Since they were just born, they need to put hair on before I can get them out to take pics since it's still pretty cold here for babies. But I will when they put on hair!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay! I can't believe they haven't all kindled yet. At this rate I'm going to be done before you


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Yay! I can't believe they haven't all kindled yet. At this rate I'm going to be done before you


I know...right? We are going out in a few minutes to go check on them so I'll let y'all know if we have more babies or not...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Welp, no more babies yet....


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congrats on the kits!! Can't wait to see them once they are fluffier! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

CONGRATS! That is so exciting! Cant wait to see them.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Thank you!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay so this morning Dottie had 7 beautiful babies!! Lambert is in labor. She had one huge stillborn which I expected her to have one or two as she normally has a lot of kits. Clover and Angry Moms babies are doing wonderful!!! We now have ANOTHER doe pulling hair!! Mis Honey!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sorry I've not had time to get pics. It's been hectic here. I've been in and out of the doctor, Cupcake got Polio, then last night delivering @/Tngoatgal does kids. So yeah, ive been busy to say the least..


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> Sorry I've not had time to get pics. It's been hectic here. I've been in and out of the doctor, Cupcake got Polio, then last night delivering @/Tngoatgal does kids. So yeah, ive been busy to say the least..


Goodness! I hope you and Cupcake feel better soon!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Goodness! I hope you and Cupcake feel better soon!


Thanks. @happybleats was the biggest help ever with Cupcake. I can't thank Cathy enough. The only payment I could think of, was to buy her book. I'll be ordering it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

What is her book called?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> What is her book called?


Goat Health: A Guide for General Care and Emergencies: Salazar, Catherine: 9781661203757: Amazon.com: Books 😊


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Goat Health: A Guide for General Care and Emergencies: Salazar, Catherine: 9781661203757: Amazon.com: Books 😊


Yep that's it!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well guys, Lambert didn't have anymore babies. Just one huge, dead baby. But it's okay. All the other babies are doing great! We have Dumpie and Honey due very soon and Honey has already made a tiny nest.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Soon the babies will be older enough to get them out and take pics!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Too bad about Lambert. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Sorry about Lambert. I can’t wait to see the rest of the babies though!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry about Lambert.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well Honey had 9 babies last night! Dumpie was making a nest last night so I'ma go check her box for babies! The babies are just now able to be got out of the boxes so I should be able to get picks of the older kits now


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay! Congratulations


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay so Dumpie hasn't had babies yet, but is stated to pull some hair. Buttercup has also started to make a nest but she's not due til the 21st of this month


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I don't think I've ever had a doe make a nest that early. I have seen 7 days early though.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So far we have- Angry Mom-6, Dottie-7, Clover-7, Honey-9. Our Netherland named Tasha was due yesterday and hasn't even made a nest so we think she didn't take. Which is okay because we still have the other does to have their kits.

All that's left is Dumpie, Sandy, Coco and Buttercup. Dumpie is due today and Coco is due the 30th and Sandy is due the 27th. And obviously Buttercup is due the 21st


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I don't think I've ever had a doe make a nest that early. I have seen 7 days early though.


We've had does start making nests at almost 3 weeks out


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Mine are like clockwork. Nest 6 days out, fur 12 hours before kits. Knock on wood since I typed that out 😂 or these next does won't do any of that


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I might have been wrong on Tasha ... Shes pulled a few bit of hair out. JUST MAYBE shell have sum bbs!!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay so Tasha didnt have babies BUT Dumpie had 6 babies yesterday!!

3 more does to go! Buttercup is due the 21st and Coco and Sandy are due like the 24th & 28th. ill have to look at my notes and see.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congrats! I have high hopes for Buttercup for no particular reason


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Congrats! I have high hopes for Buttercup for no particular reason


We currently have 35 newborns and 7 other babies ready for homes! in all we have 75 rabbits atm..


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> We currently have 35 newborns and 7 other babies ready for homes! in all we have 75 rabbits atm..


 Oh my gosh! That’s a lot! I don’t know how you’d keep track of them!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Oh my gosh! That’s a lot! I don’t know how you’d keep track of them!


I done either


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Oh my gosh! That’s a lot! I don’t know how you’d keep track of them!


Well you know how when you go to a restaurant and all the things on the menu have a corresponding number? It's something like that. #25 is the rabbit and dumpling, #42 is roasted rabbit on a spit...


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------

